# Choctawhatchee bay red snapper



## txbonedriver (Nov 17, 2010)

Planned to take the kids to Timberholes Labor Day but waves were a bit too big for a comfortable trip. Fished some bottom structure in the bay instead and got the kids onto a bunch of black sea bass, white snapper, and topped it off with a nice 20" red snapper. I didn't realize they ventured into the bay. All fish released to be caught another day. One of the kids even spotted a green rattle cork "swimming" against the current and, after casting on it and snagging it, they brought in a lively ladyfish. 

I know there are a few good red snapper spots in Pensacola bay, does Choctawhatchee have its own resident population?


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

A rare encounter in Choctawhatchee Bay.


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

I catch em on structure in about 30ft pretty regular in Pensacola, I would imagine if yall had some deeper holes with some structure you could find some.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

We have caught them in decent numbers on 2 wrecks. Not rare at all.


----------



## txbonedriver (Nov 17, 2010)

Got some PMs about where I was fishing.

This spot is in 20' not too far from Joes bayou. The numbers I have downloaded to my Lowrance label them as the Bay Cones. Based on my side scan image of them, they just look like a few piles of small rocks. I can get the numbers if someone needs them but I think they are fairly common public spots.

Next time the gulf is too rough and I get trapped in the bay I'll do some side-scanning around the deeper parts of the bay. If I find some good structure I'll post em up here. I won't share other peoples spots passed to me but I have no problem sharing the ones I find.


----------

